# Nastiest tasting research chemicals?



## ErokR (Oct 31, 2011)

So what are some of worst tasting research chemicals you guys have tried?

I just began taking liquid T3 and Aromasin (purchased from a florida-based company that was a board sponsor until recently) and while the T3 didn't taste too bad, the Aromasin almost had me gagging.  

HOWEVER, nothing I've tried is worse than GBL.  I ordered some quite a few years ago and after choking it down for the first time I can still remember thinking to myself that it did not taste like something that was supposed to be taken internally.  It tasted how I imagined 3-in-1 sewing machine oil would taste.


----------



## KJohnT (Nov 3, 2011)

I have liquid aromasin and liquid clomid waiting for me.  I'm not too excited to taste either of them.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 3, 2011)

Remember, research chemicals are not for human use. With all the heat research companies are dealing with lately I don't consider it wise to post on public forums blatantly advocating human use of products that are clearly labeled and advertised otherwise. Just my .02


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 3, 2011)

liquid clomid!  i cant take the stuff


----------



## rocco0218 (Nov 3, 2011)

mix them in a protein shake...you won't taste a thing.


----------

